# Chas, I need a cap...



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

So Chas, I have a DeRosa cap that I like to wear under the helmet on cool mornings hen I'm on the DeRosa, but...

Wearing that cap while on the Look 595, just doesn't seem right. Any ideas on where I might find a Look riding cap?

Or better yet, have any collecting dust in a box somewhere you can toss my way?  

I mean after all, don't you agree, I really shouldn't be out there on my Look with a DeRosa cap?


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

add another to the list!! i saw a couple guys at the GG bridge this sunday after my ride. im pretty sure they worked for Look with their 595s and Look Gear. was one of you Chas?? i was on the paris carbon. 595 still in the build process....


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Bump...

Oh Chas, come on now, there must be a cap somewhere you can toss in my general direction


----------

